# JUNE PROJECTIONS from Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
June 7, 2018

*THE GUIDE REPORT​*
*TUESDAY - June 4th*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - Today was a plentiful and bountiful day with my crew of three from the Jamie A. party! The mercury inside the thermometer climbed today, and so did the trout bite. It was a nice day out on the bay - hope to see yâ€™all again real soon!






​
*WEDNESDAY - June 5th*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - Good times and good stuff today with awesome BFL customers in the big rig manufacturing and distribution business. Today was another day of a nice trout bite. Temperatures are rising, and it seems like the bite is, too! Tomorrow will be more of the same, I hope! If you find time during the summer months to get out on the saltwater and wet a line, give us a call and let us help you enjoy your trip!






​
*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - Today was a great day on the water with father and son spending time together. They were able to put a good box of fish together, and had a lot of fun doing it!






​
*JUNE PROJECTIONS​*Historically speaking, the month of June indicates that the fishing conditions shall probably begin to repeat themselves on an almost daily basis. We can undoubtedly expect to see definite alterations in the daily tides, and we can be most assured that we will experience distinct changes in wind direction, not to mention varying wind speeds. Additionally, June also marks a distinguishable time of the year for everyday rising water temperatures. All of these variables undergoing sometimes multiple changes throughout the course of any one given day will make this month a difficult time for wading anglers to figure out what the fish will be doing. It will be hard for you to determine exactly what time of the day the fish will become active, and you will also become aware of the painful fact that just because you may have accomplished a good catch yesterday at any one particular location during one particular time of the day may not hold true for todayâ€™s outing - the fish may not always be there tomorrow.

Because of this monthâ€™s fluctuations, you'll find it important to be out on the water as early in the morning as possible. The reasons for this are many, but one of the main ones is that you will probably always want to try to beat anyone else to your initial target spot. Doing so gives you an opportunity to stake your claim to your intended wading area early in the day, allowing for what may become much needed time to figure out a successful strategy for the remainder of the day.

In your approach to wading spots this month, youâ€™ll need to attempt to locate shorelines and lake areas that contain plenty of trout-green water and an ample amount of visible bait activity in the immediate vicinity. And, if you happen to be a top water lure enthusiast, rig your your line with your favorite surface walker, as anglers have typically recognized substantial success on the surface by the time June rolls around. If you donâ€™t happen to draw many strikes on top, begin experimenting in deeper water by working a sub-surface walker or a twitch-bait above open-water sand and grass beds. As previously discussed, June can sometimes be a tough month for figuring out everything. However, relying on no one else but yourself to determine what works, and what doesnâ€™t, makes this month even that much more enjoyable. Just remember to keep grindinâ€™!

*NOW BOOKING DUCK HUNTS FOR THE 2018-19 SEASON​*





For those passionate about the outdoors, summertime along the Texas Gulf Coast typically means school is out, vacation time is near, and some of the yearâ€™s best fishing has yet to come. And regardless of how true that statement is, for us here at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina the beginning of summer also means itâ€™s time to begin our preparations for the upcoming duck season. Thatâ€™s right, even with the hottest part of summer still months away, weâ€™re already strategizing and planning for all that will be required of us in order to provide our guests with yet another satisfying and successful season next winter.

Along with the anticipation of this yearâ€™s daily limit for Pintail increasing to two per day, per hunter, there will be much more wing action available in the back lakes and along the bay front up and down Matagorda Island along the southern portions of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay. There will be redheads (and lots of â€˜em!), widgeon, blue and green-wing teal, canvasback, bluebill, gadwall, and even the occasional cinnamon teal and mottled duck.

If thatâ€™s not enough to satisfy your waterfowl thirst, perhaps our latest addition to this yearâ€™s lineup of duck season tactics will entice you. Earlier this year we were fortunate enough to secure duck hunting privileges on a new piece of inland property, which is located just moments from the lodge and currently holds three freshwater ponds. Weâ€™re diligently working to complete seven more freshwater ponds prior to opening-day, and we look for this property to hold great potential for this yearâ€™s hunting guests.

The dates for our Texas south zone of the 2018-19 Duck Season are November 3-25, 2018, and then December 8, 2018 - January 27, 2019. For a first-class duck hunting experience along the mid-portion of the Texas Gulf Coast, look no further than Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.

*THIS WEEKâ€™S FEATURED PARTNER​*






*Craftsmanship, Quality, Tradition *​Craftsmanship, quality, and tradition are the founding principles of Copeland Duck Calls. Our calls are a culmination of decades of combined hunting knowledge, and a passion for heirloom quality woodworking. Born in 2008, out of a small shop in West Columbia, Texas, Copeland Duck Calls has quickly become a favorite among many hunters, both novice and professional.

Made with the finest materials, both domestic and exotic, Copeland Duck Calls goal is to provide hunters with not only an outstanding duck call, but with the tools to continue to build your own waterfowling legacy. 
________________________________________
FOLLOW COPELAND DUCK CALLS ON FACEBOOK AND INSTAGRAM FOR THE LATEST OUT OF THE SHOP.

*EVENTS​**CCA Texas - S.T.A.R. Tournament 2018*
_May 26th through September 3rd, 2018_ 
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/cca-donations

*BFL's GRASS ROOTS WADE FISHING WITH LURES SPECIAL​*We're getting back to the basics by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. When you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips in 2018, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip in 2018 FREE! 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018





​
*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME OF OUR RECENT GUESTS HAD TO SAY​*_The most amazing guide I've been blessed to fish with on the entire Gulf Coast, Capt. Cody Spencer, is undeniably the greatest inshore saltwater captain the Texas coast has ever seen. My hat is off to you sir, as well as to Capt. Stephen Boriskie of Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina, for the premiere experience for our guests and staff. Thank you Capt. Chris and Deb Martin for all you've done to preserve the inland fishery of our beautiful coast, and for your efforts at Bay Flats Lodge to maintain a healthy and fruitful sport fishery! Well done! We salute you - Gig'em and God Bless! - *Dave S. 6/6/18*

Amazing place, people and especially the food. This is the best of the best! I loved being here, and I wish I could revisit! - *CTCreepers 6/6/18*

Everyone was very nice, including our guide, Capt. Nick Dahlman. We especially liked the fact that Capt. Nick let us fish, and he did not attempt to fill our limit(s) with his fish! The food was great, and the entire stay was fabulous! - *Melissa L. 6/5/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Thursday 40 % Precip. / 0.01 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning. Lots of sunshine late. High around 90F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Friday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Some clouds in the morning will give way to mainly sunny skies for the afternoon. High around 90F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Saturday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunny skies. High 89F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Sunday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
Partly cloudy skies. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 89F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Monday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Intervals of clouds and sunshine. High 89F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
Generally moderate to strong southeast flow will persist each afternoon and evening through late this week, with weaker winds occurring during the late night and morning hours. Although dry conditions will prevail, there is a minimal chance for a brief isolated shower to occur across the Gulf waters at times. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 82.9 degrees
Seadrift 88.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 84.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls












​


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*All Good Things*

We want to say thank you to a recent guests who donated $1,000 to the Building Conservation Trust. Bay Flats Lodge will match this $1,000 and all these dollars will go back into the bay system to build marine habitat.


----------

